# W8 rear calipers on mk4 rear



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

So I'm in the process of doing a Porsche front brake upgrade & wanted to do something to maintain the stock brake bias. After a lot of looking around & using a couple of brake bias calculators it looks like my best option is the Epytec 280mm bracket using a mk4 tdi rotor. So far I have the Quattro/ R32 calipers & carriers in hand along with a W8 left rear caliper & carrier. I've compared the orientation of bleeder valves and parking brakes. It looks like I might have to swap the parking brake levers over to the W8 caliper from the Quattrocaliper. The bleeder screws aren't really going to be a problem & the W8 caliper bolts onto the Quattro carrier without a problem. I'll be posting photos later on.


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

Comparison photos


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

Comparison photos: W8 caliper rear view







[/QUOTE]


----------



## RexNICO (May 11, 2007)

Would be interested in seeing the photos. 

Do you have the URL to where they are hosted?

Thanks


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

RexNICO said:


> Would be interested in seeing the photos.
> 
> Do you have the URL to where they are hosted?
> 
> Thanks


Here is the album with the pertinent photos.
https://flic.kr/s/aHskvSuhsQ
I'm waiting on the bracket from Epytec. If I have a problem with a parking brake not being long enough I'm going to give the r32 cable a try at 1730mm vs the most recent revision (ak or aq) at 1698mm.


----------



## RexNICO (May 11, 2007)

Malkierie504 said:


> Here is the album with the pertinent photos.
> https://flic.kr/s/aHskvSuhsQ
> I'm waiting on the bracket from Epytec. If I have a problem with a parking brake not being long enough I'm going to give the r32 cable a try at 1730mm vs the most recent revision (ak or aq) at 1698mm.


That returns a 404 error

I'm looking at using vented caliper rotors from other vehicles, but need to find some FWD rear caliper carriers, but have been tempted in trying the 280mm with an AWD carrier. Just need to find some brackets.

Still would like to see pics of your progress.

Thanks


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm having issues with my account so here is my instagram. https://www.instagram.com/deadstar35/


----------



## RexNICO (May 11, 2007)

Malkierie504 said:


> I'm having issues with my account so here is my instagram. https://www.instagram.com/deadstar35/


Okay, that works & helps a lot. 

You comment about cable & line orientation, is there any chance your comparing calipers from the opposite sides of the car? If not, would swapping the sides help?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

RexNICO said:


> ..., is there any chance your comparing calipers from the opposite sides of the car? If not, would swapping the sides help?


If you look at the location of the hook & loop for the parking brake cable & housing they are on the same sides just clocked differently. Once the brackets from Epytec arrive I'll be able to test fit & tell for sure. I'm open to swapping the levers from one caliper to the other if needed. Once this is squared away it'll be off to powder coating.


----------



## RexNICO (May 11, 2007)

Got my GLI/20th carriers today, gonna do some comparisons this weekend if I can get some garage time.


----------

